# Crops



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering how the corn crops faired this year in southeast ND an northeast SD. I know much of the Midwest is in drought but it seemed these areas got ample rain. Is this correct? Is the harvest on time? Appreciate any info.

Thanks


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

The corn crop is way ahead of schedule compared to recent years. Should be an earlier harvest.


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Done before November 1st?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i would say yes if not earlier


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

below average yields on corn and beans. early harvest


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Farmer's talking corn coming down late september... looks like hunting corn for opener!!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jpallen14 said:


> below average yields on corn and beans. early harvest


Not always, with the early planting means early combining. If the crops got rain and decent times, they will be ok.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Farmer's talking corn coming down late september... looks like hunting corn for opener!!! :beer: :sniper:


Umm might wanna check your facts on that one bud! that is a lil rediculous!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Im not so sure..... I pulled some cobs the other day and saw a significant amount of denting in the kernels and the lowers stalks are drying down pretty fast..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

EllendaleND said:


> Gooseshredder21 said:
> 
> 
> > Farmer's talking corn coming down late september... looks like hunting corn for opener!!! :beer: :sniper:
> ...


Some guys are already a week away from combining high moisture corn, I heard that on the farm report on the radio. The corn matured quickly this year. I wouldn't doubt to see some guys get after the corn first then switch to beans and then back to corn.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

EllendaleND said:


> Gooseshredder21 said:
> 
> 
> > Farmer's talking corn coming down late september... looks like hunting corn for opener!!! :beer: :sniper:
> ...


*Ridiculous

:withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Listen to the Farm Report by Gene Graner


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Will some people be combining corn? Yes. Will everyone? Probably not.

Some of our 84 day corn is about 2 to 3 weeks out if we really wanted to combine it for high moisture corn. We will be chopping corn the first week of September not the 15-20 like usual.


----------



## zpstl321 (Jul 22, 2012)

They were out in the fields picking corn when I drove home from work today. I've never seen farmers pick corn in August before!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

zpstl321 said:


> They were out in the fields picking corn when I drove home from work today. I've never seen farmers pick corn in August before!


Were they chopping or picking? Huge difference.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

There are chopping corn like crazy now in NE SoDak.


----------



## sioux85 (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the ball park percentage of crops that are out up there in the tundra? 50% corn and beans? Thanks. :bartime:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In SE ND the beans are pretty much harvested with corn well over 1/2 done.


----------



## sioux85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Dick!


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey guys, just wondering what the crops and field conditions are looking like in ND this year. When do you think the corn will be off by in SE ND? Again any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

EllendaleND said:


> Gooseshredder21 said:
> 
> 
> > Farmer's talking corn coming down late september... looks like hunting corn for opener!!! :beer: :sniper:
> ...


 :lol:

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gunny said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> > Gooseshredder21 said:
> ...


Might be worth looking at the date of the post! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ryan 21 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering what the crops and field conditions are looking like in ND this year. When do you think the corn will be off by in SE ND? Again any info will be appreciated.


When the moisture is around 18-20%


----------



## Rooster14 (Oct 31, 2012)

So are they chopping corn yet


----------

